# Variador de frecuencia Altivar 08, no funciona el menú



## Lord Chango (Jun 23, 2016)

Hola a todos!

Tengo un variador de frecuencia Altivar 08, el cual tiene el problema que no me permite cambiar los valores del menú. Es decir, puedo navegar sin problemas por el menú, pero no puedo modificar los valores preestablecidos, y tampoco puedo resetear a valores de fábrica. La única opción que puedo modificar es la habilitación de los parámetros de nivel 2 (L2A). En los manuales que encontré en internet, no econtré causas probables.

Por otro lado, para probar si está funcionando, será posible reemplazar el motor trifásico con una carga de 3 focos conectados en triángulo?

Espero que alguien que haya trabajado con un variador de este tipo pueda darme una mano, sino pasará a desguace, hay un par de electrolíticos e IGBT's que valdría la pena rescatar.

Desde ya muchas gracias, y saludos!!


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 23, 2016)

No creo que los focos ayuden mucho, por que la motores trifásicos síncronos giran a la frecuencia de la red, por eso el variador los controla, en cambio los focos incandescentes que no giran y son resistencias en lugar de inductancias, poco les afecta el cambio de frecuencia, a menos de que esta fuera tan baja como para ver la variación de la corriente por la onda, pero seria a muy baja frecuencia.

Quizá si le pones una bocina en serie para escuchar el cambio de tono, el foco de ser de valor adecuado para limitar la corriente en la bocina.


----------



## fen2006 (Jun 23, 2016)

algunos variadores tiene una opción de protección de escritura. y debe estar en stop para hacer variaciones.


----------

